
Apply HN: Reworkshop – Reworks your iOS app for Android at half price - apport
Problem:<p>So you outsourced your iOS app. Paid around $50k. Now you want an Android version. usually that&#x27;s another $50k.<p>Solution:<p>At Reworkshop, we will rework your iOS app for Android (or vice versa) at half the price you paid, and even cheaper.<p>The Catch:<p>All we need is access to your current iOS (or Android) code.<p>At Reworkshop we are flabbergasted at the idea that development shops charge the same for the same app on both platforms. We understand that reworking your app to another platform is half the original effort.<p>P.S. Currently &quot;We&quot; is only me. Need to expand. I helped rework Chariot&#x27;s (YC W&#x27;15) iOS app for Android.
======
Mankhool
Link to your site? I couldn't find it by Gglng.

~~~
cpcat
i don't have one. If you're interested in reworking One Degree for Android,
please reach me directly via email: mohd.moubarak@gmail.com

